# Foodsaver V3230 Vacuum Sealer



## aliarogahn (5 mo ago)

This vertical flip vacuum sealing system is one of the most popular and highest rated vacuum sealers available. The Foodsaver V3230 Vacuum Sealer will help you to keep your food fresher for longer. Do you ever find things left for too long will end up with freezer burn? Or when boxes sit in dry storage for too long and their contents become stale? You can avoid all of that food going to waste by simply vacuum sealing it before you store it away. 
The Foodsaver V3230 Vacuum Sealer was voted best food saver vacuum sealer for lamb, the best vacuum sealer for game processing, and best food vacuum sealers for locking in freshness. It’s the perfect way to package and seal meats and veggies for long periods of time. Things like meat and other foods will go a long way if you store it correctly.








This vacuum sealer has top ratings, and it’s said to be very easy to operate. It removes air, which is one of the leading causes of spoiled foods. This model has an easy lock bar to secure the bag while vacuuming, and it’s also good for dehydrated foods. The sealing strip is wide so you can easily seal large quantities of meat or other foods without having to portion them first. It has a roll cutter on the lid, and includes a few extra features and an easy to operate system. You just pick your settings and let the vacuum sealer do the rest of the work for you!
When shopping around for a new vacuum sealer, you may feel overwhelmed with all the options out there. There’s so many different shapes and sizes and capabilities. It’s important to buy the right vacuum sealer for your needs, so take into consideration what you want to use it for first. Make sure you choose a vacuum sealer that will be big enough, wide enough, and offers the other feature you might want.
Luckily, the Foodsaver V3230 Vacuum Sealer is comparable in price to other vacuum sealers similar to it. Its affordability and diverse functions makes it a no brainer. You could save tons of money by buying your meat or other groceries in bulk and storing them correctly for upcoming events or even for emergencies. Regardless of what you use it for, they will always come in handy. 
The instruction manual will include tips on how to keep it working like new, while also providing insight on how to operate the basic and more advanced functions. It’ll help you to navigate your new vacuum sealer with confidence. This versatile machine will combine freshness and peace of mind. With its space saving design, it gives you more counter space for other nifty gadgets, and the sleek look will blend in just fine. The Foodsaver V3230 Vacuum Sealer is small, but effective and its dimensions make it perfect for any counter top. It is run on electric, so just plug it in and go, no batteries required.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

I have the one that's low tech. Their also good for vacuum sealing sheets, pillow cases, blankets and all.but only if said items fit into the bag(s).


----------

